# Posting a response without reading the other responses



## Quasqueton (Sep 20, 2005)

What is it with people reading a posted question, ignoring the 78 responses answering the question, and then posting an answer to the question that essentially either repeats what the other 78 have said, or else contradicts what the other 78 have said because the person doesn't really know anything about the subject?

Quasqueton


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Sep 20, 2005)

It's the internet. Nobody matters but the person posting. Everyone else is not worth reading.


----------



## reveal (Sep 20, 2005)

It's the internet. Nobody matters but the person posting. Everyone else is not worth reading.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 20, 2005)

What can you do? It is the internet. Sometimes you just don't want to read all the responses.


----------



## JimAde (Sep 20, 2005)

It's the internet. Everybody matters equally. 

Seriously, this is just human nature and I don't think there's much you can do about it.  This is why I don't respond to threads that have more than about a page worth of responses.  I don't want to look like an idiot repeating what everybody else said, and I don't want to read tons of posts where people do just that.


----------



## Rel (Sep 20, 2005)

I view this as a minor annoyance at worst.  If you post without reading the rest of the thread then you run all the typical risks of having an uninformed opinion (i.e. mostly looking like an idiot).  It would seem to be a waste of time but that's just my perspective.  If I note someone doing it on a regular basis then I tend to discount their opinions even if they accidentally post something original and insightful to the thread (even a blind squirrel finds a nut once in a while).  Because they clearly aren't interested in discourse, only the stating of thier own point of view.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 20, 2005)

So, what does it matter that your thread was answered by 77 other posters, I want to add my 2 cents and sure it may be a repeat but it is my response to you, not what someone else had to say, maybe I think mine is better stated, or I will use a cute smiley to make a point.    

It is a response to a post in the hope of conversation that is all.


----------



## Quasqueton (Sep 20, 2005)

And what is with people hijacking their own thread into completely unrelated tangents because apparently they either got tired of their original question, or want to redirect the subject to something else without having to actually start another thread?

Quasqueton


----------



## reveal (Sep 20, 2005)

Quasqueton said:
			
		

> And what is with people hijacking their own thread into completely unrelated tangents because apparently they either got tired of their original question, or want to redirect the subject to something else without having to actually start another thread?
> 
> Quasqueton




Those people are weird.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 20, 2005)

Why ask why?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 20, 2005)

Quasqueton said:
			
		

> And what is with people hijacking their own thread into completely unrelated tangents because apparently they either got tired of their original question, or want to redirect the subject to something else without having to actually start another thread?
> 
> Quasqueton




From the peanut gallery I do the post.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 20, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Why ask why?



 For fun and profit?!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 20, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> For fun and profit?!



Those are certainly two good reasons. Now, if only I had three more.


----------



## reveal (Sep 20, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Those are certainly two good reasons. Now, if only I had three more.




Sex, drugs, and rock n' roll!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 20, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Sex, drugs, and rock n' roll!



 I was just going to say that!  reveal stole my thunder!


----------



## reveal (Sep 20, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I was just going to say that!  reveal stole my thunder!




Carrot Top made me do it.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 20, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I was just going to say that!  reveal stole my thunder!



Just ignore what others wrote ahead of you and pretend you came up with it yourself.


----------



## was (Sep 20, 2005)

Some people just want to respond to the original question and they don't really want to get bogged down by all the side discussions/arguments that the question spawns.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 20, 2005)

I didn't read any of the other posts here, but.

Its the internet. No one matters but the person posting.


----------



## Dimwhit (Sep 20, 2005)

Quasqueton said:
			
		

> What is it with people reading a posted question, ignoring the 78 responses answering the question, and then posting an answer to the question that essentially either repeats what the other 78 have said, or else contradicts what the other 78 have said because the person doesn't really know anything about the subject?
> 
> Quasqueton



 Because, honestly, I could care less what the others have to say. My opinion is the one that matters, so I'm not going to waste my time reading all the other responses. 

Edit: This is the best thread EVAR!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 20, 2005)

There are different types of threads for me:

(1) Ones I read and don't respond to.
This is almost entirely threads in Rules and lots of threads in General.  I haven't been playing for that long and so, I don't know the rules inside and out (and am not the type of gamer that is really into knowing all the rules... but I love reading debate about them!)  Also - I don't reply much to the Battlestar threads, but I assure you I'm reading every post.

(2) Threads I don't read, but will respond to the first post.
This goes for a lot of "My player is doing X" or "My DM did y" threads.  They are seeking advice... generally, I preface my statement with, "someone may have said this already..."

(3) Threads I read all of and respond to.
This goes from threads that really strike my fancy... anything about psionics, paladins, d20 Past, Sidewinder, and a few other things automatically attract me to these threads.  This also includes threads I start.


----------



## Darkness (Sep 20, 2005)

Well, in addition to other things people already mentioned, I for one think it's the internet. Nobody matters but the person posting. Everyone else is not worth reading. :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 20, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I was just going to say that!  reveal stole my thunder!



<gives QD back her thunder>

Here you go.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 20, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> <gives QD back her thunder>
> 
> Here you go.



 But... how did you get it from reveal?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 20, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Sex, drugs, and rock n' roll!



I'll accept rock n' roll, but I will need two more reasons that are morally decent.


----------



## Admiral Akbar (Sep 20, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> But... how did you get it from reveal?




It's a trap!


----------



## Quasqueton (Sep 20, 2005)

What is with people who get upset that responders continue to answer the original question, but don't address the hijack topic? Or people who get upset that someone else hijacked the thread with unrelated silliness, as if the original question or the hijack question were not interesting enough to discuss?

Quasqueton


----------



## reveal (Sep 20, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'll accept rock n' roll, but I will need two more reasons that are morally decent.




I got nuthin'.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 20, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> But... how did you get it from reveal?



It helps to be the chosen of a feline deity.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 20, 2005)

Admiral Akbar said:
			
		

> It's a trap!



you need a new shtick.


----------



## reveal (Sep 20, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> But... how did you get it from reveal?




I was *dun*dun*dun* THUNDERSTRUCK!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 20, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I was *dun*dun*dun* THUNDERSTRUCK!



It certainly helps that I have a couple levels in the Stormlord PrC.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 20, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'll accept rock n' roll, but I will need two more reasons that are morally decent.



Truth, Freedom, and Love

Because I can

The greater good

Because I did not someone else would have

The dog ate my homework

The devil made me 

It was a dare


----------



## reveal (Sep 20, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Truth, Freedom, and Love
> 
> Because I can
> 
> ...




Don't drink. Don't smoke. What do ya do?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 20, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Don't drink. Don't smoke. What do ya do?



Goody Two Shoes?


----------



## reveal (Sep 20, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Goody Two Shoes?




_Goody two, goody two, goody goody two shoes_


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 20, 2005)

Whoa - double post.  Haven't had one of THOSE for a while.  The EN World Gods want my post count to be higher!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 20, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> _Goody two, goody two, goody goody two shoes_



 Again!!  There goes my thunder!

((I suppose - the old saying is true - great minds think alike.  ))


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 20, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> _Goody two, goody two, goody goody two shoes_



Subtle innuendos follow
There must be something inside


----------



## reveal (Sep 20, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Again!!  There goes my thunder!
> 
> ((I suppose - the old saying is true - great minds think alike.  ))




So nice you said it twice.


----------



## GentleGiant (Sep 20, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> reveal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What on earth is morally indecent about sex?


----------



## Templetroll (Sep 20, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'll accept rock n' roll, but I will need two more reasons that are morally decent.




sex and drugs are only morally indecent if done right!

Did you ever read the Fu Manchu stories and want to smoke some opium?  The stories made it clear it was bad for you but the effects also sounded so cool.


----------



## Templetroll (Sep 20, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Don't drink. Don't smoke. What do ya do?





Annette Funicello, who is a fine example of 'goody two shoes', described an incident in her autobiography that is relevant.  She was in a casino gambling, having a drink and smoking a cigarette.  Two ladies came up and expressed how shocked they were that she was doing that.  She smiled at them and replied, "I have two kids.  You know what else I like to do?"


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Sep 20, 2005)

I didn't read the rest of this thread, but I agree with the original poster.


-BG


PS (now I gotta see if someone else beat me to the joke)

EDIT: Dang.  Beaten out by Ankh-Morpork Guard in post #19.  Rats.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Sep 20, 2005)

I confess there have been times when I've started a post at work, gotten dragged off to actually *do* work, and come back a couple hours later, finished the post, and then realized that in the interim 20 people had posted the same thing.

Of course, I said it more eloquently, so I let my post stand.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Sep 20, 2005)

Wait, there are other posters?  I need to use that ignore button a little less often.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 20, 2005)

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> Wait, there are other posters?  I need to use that ignore button a little less often.



Probably.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Sep 20, 2005)

Please don't drag this into a religious or political discussion.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Sep 20, 2005)

GentleGiant, please pursue these questions over e-mail.  My address is listed in the Meta forum under "How to get a hold of a moderator."


----------



## MaxKaladin (Sep 20, 2005)

Quasqueton said:
			
		

> What is it with people reading a posted question, ignoring the 78 responses answering the question, and then posting an answer to the question that essentially either repeats what the other 78 have said, or else contradicts what the other 78 have said because the person doesn't really know anything about the subject?



Hey, at least they read the posted question.  The ones that really get me are the ones where it is obvious that the person posting didn't even read the original post.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Sep 20, 2005)

It's the internet. Nobody matters but the person posting. Everyone else is not worth reading.


----------



## reveal (Sep 20, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> It's the internet. Nobody matters but the person posting. Everyone else is not worth reading.




It's like deja vu all over again.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Sep 20, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> It's like deja vu all over again.



 I could have swore I've heard that before....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 20, 2005)

Wow. I guess there is an echo of epic proportions going on in here.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 20, 2005)

BiggusGeekus said:
			
		

> EDIT: Dang.  Beaten out by Ankh-Morpork Guard in post #19.  Rats.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 20, 2005)

This is actually a pretty insightful/instructive thread.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Sep 20, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Wow. I guess there is an echo of epic proportions going on in here.



 That's when you know the echo is really good.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 20, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> That's when you know the echo is really good.



Darn tootin'!


----------



## freebfrost (Sep 20, 2005)

To be honest, I think it's the internet. Nobody matters but the person posting. Everyone else is not worth reading.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Sep 20, 2005)

Why is everyone posting the same thing I said!?! Can't you morons read the thread before posting? Geez, you'd think people who can use the internet would be proficient at communication...


----------



## fusangite (Sep 20, 2005)

Boy am I glad I read the 60 posts preceding this one. They fundamentally affected my understanding of the issues at hand and profoundly shaped this post.


----------



## nakia (Sep 20, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Why is everyone posting the same thing I said!?! Can't you morons read the thread before posting? Geez, you'd think people who can use the internet would be proficient at communication...




No need to get mad.  They gave honest replies to a thoughtful post.  I thought better of you, CL.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 20, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Why is everyone posting the same thing I said!?! Can't you morons read the thread before posting? Geez, you'd think people who can use the internet would be proficient at communication...



Ain't redundancy great?


----------



## Kanegrundar (Sep 20, 2005)

I think redundancy is great, and is not not-great!


----------



## reveal (Sep 20, 2005)

This thread is too long. Can someone just summarize what's been posted so far?


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Sep 20, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> This thread is too long. Can someone just summarize what's been posted so far?




I was beaten.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 20, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> I think redundancy is great, and is not not-great!



Hear hear!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 20, 2005)

BiggusGeekus said:
			
		

> I was beaten.



 I hope it didn't hurt too much!


----------



## Kanegrundar (Sep 20, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> This thread is too long. Can someone just summarize what's been posted so far?




Echoes and redundancy are cool.


----------



## reveal (Sep 20, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> Echoes and redundancy are cool.




Well that's certainly repeatitively redundant.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 20, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> Echoes and redundancy are cool.



I happen to agree. You are too cool for school Kanegrundar!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 20, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Well that's certainly repeatitively redundant.



You are so smart reveal. When I grow up I want to be just like you!


----------



## Kanegrundar (Sep 20, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I happen to agree. You are too cool for school Kanegrundar!



 I have to say, that while I'm flattered you think so, I am by no means cool.  Every time I post more nonsense in this thread a little more coolness gets ebbed out like a vampire on a jugular.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 20, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> I have to say, that while I'm flattered you think so, I am by no means cool.  Every time I post more nonsense in this thread a little more coolness gets ebbed out like a vampire on a jugular.



Dang. Your words just blow me away. You are a most awesome person!


----------



## reveal (Sep 20, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You are so smart reveal. When I grow up I want to be just like you!




Everyone's a smartass.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Sep 20, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Everyone's a smartass.



 Better that than a dumb ....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 20, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Everyone's a smartass.



I was just trying to give you a compliment.  :\


----------



## Kanegrundar (Sep 20, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I was just trying to give you a compliment.  :\



 IMO, smartass is a compliment.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 20, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> IMO, smartass is a compliment.



Really?! Wow. That is somethin'! Reveal & Kanegrundar, what a team!


----------



## reveal (Sep 20, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Really?! Wow. That is somethin'! Reveal & Kanegrundar, what a team!




We're the Ace & Gary of EN World!

waitaminute


----------



## Kanegrundar (Sep 20, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Really?! Wow. That is somethin'! Reveal & Kanegrundar, what a team!



 Heh.  That team -up is likely one of the signs of the apocalypse!!!  At least the end of days would be filled with smartass comments and dirty jokes.


----------



## reveal (Sep 20, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> Heh.  That team -up is likely one of the signs of the apocalypse!!!  At least the end of days would be filled with smartass comments and dirty jokes.




Good times... Good times...


----------



## Kanegrundar (Sep 20, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> We're the Ace & Gary of EN World!
> 
> waitaminute



 What?  Who?  Huh?  Hey, lookee there, the exit to the thread...


----------



## reveal (Sep 20, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> What?  Who?  Huh?  Hey, lookee there, the exit to the thread...




Thank you! Goodnight!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 20, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> What?  Who?  Huh?  Hey, lookee there, the exit to the thread...



Where?

<looks around frantically>

Anybody home??!!

shiza.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Sep 21, 2005)

Quasqueton said:
			
		

> What is it with people reading a posted question, ignoring the 78 responses answering the question, and then posting an answer to the question that essentially either repeats what the other 78 have said, or else contradicts what the other 78 have said because the person doesn't really know anything about the subject?
> 
> Quasqueton




*hasn't read thread yet*

Because I'm a "know-it-all-and-you're-an-idiot"?   

j/k

Sometimes its when you just can't wait to say what you want to say, no matter if someone else has made the same conclusion you have.... you've gotta say what *you* want to say, everyone else be hanged! And it's gotta be NOW. While it's still fresh in the brain.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Sep 21, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> It's the internet. Nobody matters but the person posting. Everyone else is not worth reading.






			
				reveal said:
			
		

> It's the internet. Nobody matters but the person posting. Everyone else is not worth reading.




Who let the parrot in from yesterday's festivities?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Sep 21, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Carrot Top made me do it.




I thought it was Cheap Trick.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 21, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Who let the parrot in from yesterday's festivities?



That would be me. What can I say. I'm one of reveal's fanboys.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 21, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I thought it was Cheap Trick.



Are you sure it wasn't Chicago?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Sep 21, 2005)

Admiral Akbar said:
			
		

> It's a trap!




Damn you, Ackbar! You and your trap sensing "capabilities".....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 21, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Damn you, Ackbar! You and your trap sensing "capabilities".....



Well, it is all he ever says. I'm telling you, the guy needs a new shitck.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Sep 21, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Why is everyone posting the same thing I said!?! Can't you morons read the thread before posting? Geez, you'd think people who can use the internet would be proficient at communication...




More like proficient in copy and paste.

Or that bloomin' parrot got out again.....  :\


----------



## Admiral Akbar (Sep 21, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, it is all he ever says. I'm telling you, the guy needs a new shitck.




We have no choice, General Calrissian. Our cruisers can't repel firepower of that magnitude.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 21, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> More like proficient in copy and paste.
> 
> Or that bloomin' parrot got out again.....  :\



Like I said before. It is going to be fall soon. Even parrots get a chance to bloom.    Or is boom.    

Remember: You can't make a good boom without oregano.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 21, 2005)

Admiral Akbar said:
			
		

> We have no choice, General Calrissian. Our cruisers can't repel firepower of that magnitude.



'BOUT FREAKIN' TIME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Sep 21, 2005)

Anybody up for fried calamari?   

That's what he gets for the "It's a trap!" schtick.... 



			
				Admiral Akbar said:
			
		

> We have no choice, General Calrissian. Our cruisers can't repel firepower of that magnitude.




Told ya that Lucas shoulda given fish boy a few more lines.....   

Of course that line was said right before Ackbar fills his pants....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Sep 21, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Like I said before. It is going to be fall soon. Even parrots get a chance to bloom.    Or is boom.
> 
> Remember: You can't make a good boom without oregano.




Parrot fall down and go boom....

"No boom today, maybe boom tomorrow"-->Ivanova from B5


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 21, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Anybody up for fried calamari?



Anyday. I *love* seafood.


----------



## Admiral Akbar (Sep 21, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Anyday. I *love* seafood.




It's a trap!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 21, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Parrot fall down and go boom....



ROFL!!!!

Actually the oregano bit is from Disney's Atlantis.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Sep 21, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Anyday. I *love* seafood.




Me too! 

Got some tartar sauce?   

It's time to fry us one calamari!!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 21, 2005)

Admiral Akbar said:
			
		

> It's a trap!



Ugh.


<Fires up grill and stokes fishprod>


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Sep 21, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> ROFL!!!!
> 
> Actually the oregano bit is from Disney's Atlantis.




Haven't seen that... If I do, I'll have to swipe it from my niece.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Sep 21, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Ugh.
> 
> 
> <Fires up grill and stokes fishprod>




ROFL

And here I thought broken records were annoying..... now we've got a calamari who only knows one line.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 21, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Haven't seen that... If I do, I'll have to swipe it from my niece.



It is a good movie.


----------



## Admiral Akbar (Sep 21, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> <Fires up grill and stokes fishprod>




We've got to give those fighters more time, concentrate all fire on that Super Star Destroyer!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 21, 2005)

Admiral Akbar said:
			
		

> We've got to give those fighters more time, concentrate all fire on that Super Star Destroyer!



Thankfully I'm piloting the U.S.S. Kal-El.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Sep 21, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Thankfully I'm piloting the U.S.S. Kal-El.




  

What's funny is a friend of mine has a Jedi named Val-El...

I think Worf in charge of the U.S.S. Defiant would have more effect than Ackbar could ever have.... at least Worf had more cajones and better lines!


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Sep 21, 2005)

I've intentionally not read one DARN post in this entire thread.  

So, how much do you think women would pay for an electrified toilet that Zapped guys with poor aim?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 21, 2005)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> I've intentionally not read one DARN post in this entire thread.



You know, for some reason, I find that very hard to believe.


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Sep 21, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You know, for some reason, I find that very hard to believe.





Ok.  I read the intro post (as far as the Spoiler that pops up when your mouse hovers over it).  My post.  And now your post.

(And I actually had to work my behind off today & have barely gotten a chance to glance at the boards until now.

Once I saw the title, I just KNEW I had to wait till it had 2 or three pages & post some sort of nonsense.  That's just the type of person I am!  

I'm sure no one else did that.  I might have to actually READ the thread now!

Thanks alot Fru.  Now I'll have to read a bunch of non-related posts.  Like that ever happens in off-topic.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 21, 2005)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> Thanks alot Fru.  Now I'll have to read a bunch of non-related posts.  Like that ever happens in off-topic.



I do it all the time.


----------



## BOZ (Sep 21, 2005)

Hey, it's the internet, that's what people do.    why read all that other crapola when your opinion matters more than anyone else's?


----------



## thalmin (Sep 21, 2005)

Do people really do this?
(+1 to my post counts)


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 21, 2005)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Do people really do this?
> (+1 to my post counts)



Why, most certainly.

Postcount = Postcount +10


----------

